# To All Amphibia Owner's



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

How did you decide which one you wanted?

or did you buy loads of them !

There is so many! i recently decided to get a couple more after only discovering them when buying my new 1967.

there's so many different design's

also does anyone know if there is a definite list of all the Amphibia dials as im just unsure which one's are fraken,

i'm undecided which one to buy next, is your honest opinion's is there special one's i should watch out for?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got a scuba dude and a gold faced one with roman numerals, i would get a scuba dude next matey


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a "Russian Wristwatches" book by Juri Levenberg. It's not definitive but has been quite useful to me on numerous occasions:

http://www.amazon.co...34&sr=8-3-fkmr0

The USSR Time! website is probably one of the best out there for identifying Russian watches: http://www.ussrtime.com/

For a good idea of how to spot a franken Vostok, have a look here: http://forums.watchu...week-88091.html

+1 on the Scubadude - here's mine


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I chose this one because after watching the life aqautic I wanted to be part of team Zissou.










I do like them a lot and Russians in general, I'm currently tempted by the new ones on Meranom and the new radio room.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

JPaling said:


> How did you decide which one you wanted?
> 
> or did you buy loads of them !


Short answers are Don't Know and Afraid So, in that order 

Seriously though, all your questions are good ones. In my opinion, you could spend a happy few years working out your own answers. Personally, I wouldn't obsess about frankens... be aware, of course (there's also lots of reference on the Russian section of WUS), but also bear in mind that I suspect every dial ever made by Vostok has at one time or another been paired with every case (and probably paired up in the factory, too).

My strategy would be to start with the case style. Work out which one you fancy trying next. Then see which dials you like that you can find.

Again, just my personal taste, but I prefer the Ministry case (and the new 090 case) because I prefer the 22mm lug, and hence strap, width.

A modern Ministry case with my favourite newish dial design:










and I've always liked the octagonal 'antimagnetic' case whose reference number I can't remember (although my specimen is rather tatty):


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

This may help, it is a long read, but very extensive, it goes beyond the Amphibia, but very helpful, i think.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-classification-database-draft-424915.html

This is one of my favourites


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Draygo said:


> A modern Ministry case with my favourite newish dial design:


Uh-oh. Kutusov will be along soon with his friend Vladimir when he sees this pic!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Uh-oh. Kutusov will be along soon with his friend Vladimir when he sees this pic!


Shhh. I think I got away with it. :lookaround:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-oh. Kutusov will be along soon with his friend Vladimir when he sees this pic!
> ...


HAH, you thought you'd get away with that?? Did you??? I don't speak Russian but Mr. Putin kept refering to you and making this gesture....










Between that and Mach's drones, I would run and take that poor watch out of that obscene strap...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Given the news about Berezovsky, I ought to state, for the record, that it's now on a mesh. Made from steel almost certainly from Cherepovets. Probably. :sweatdrop:

And if Mach sees it, tell him it was only a NATO Lite...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well done!!! Another person safe from a totally unrelated to Russia Chechen attack :yes:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

So definitely a scuba dude 

As the Steve Z as I like the movie too

Safe to confirm


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Steve Zissou Amphibia is not a scubadude... it's one of these:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

i ment and, the phone must of corrected it,  its annoying having a phone that doesnt show pm's for some reason.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The pop up PMs? Probably because you don't have a browser with flash or java or whatever...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Draygo said:


> Given the news about Berezovsky, I ought to state, for the record, that it's now on a mesh. Made from steel almost certainly from Cherepovets. Probably. :sweatdrop:


I`ll call back the drone then...












I am considering what action to take regarding the "Nato Lite" comment <_<


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Drones are ineffective against flying tanks. :lol:






Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This surely doesn't have anti-tank capabilities... so cute you almost wan't to cuddle it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Almost any Vostok will have been "officially" frankened at some time or other - - when the factory comrades wanted to meet the production targets, and case A fitted dial Z with movemnet C - - no one was gonna' argue too much about whether or not it was correct if it meant you made your targets and got the watches out the door.

The Russian Watches book by JL is a fairly good (if now dated a tad) guide - - if you wanted you could even collect one of every caseback (Aaaaatrgh!) never mind every dial or case style. (Have you got a hundred years or so to spare! )


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Really liking the look of these watches, plus they seem very reliable and affordable.

I will have to invest in one sometime, the thought of a Russian watch that works perfectly realy does appeal to me.

This one is very nice.................


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i happen to have a very similar one one at the moment but its on a nato lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i happen to have a very similar one one at the moment but its on a nato lol


Keep it out of sight then... :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> i happen to have a very similar one one at the moment but its on a nato lol


Ruddy philistine!! :disgust: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i happen to have a very similar one one at the moment but its on a nato lol
> ...


Mach, the Russki's are our friends nowadays, so maybe it's not Politically *IN*correct to put a NATO on a Comrade watch? :lol:

ldman: (in "stirring it up" mode :rofl2: )

TSA


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That`s as maybe Mel but putting a nato strap on a Ruskie watch is still wronger then a very wrong thing


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That`s as maybe Mel but putting a nato strap on a Ruskie watch is still wronger then a very wrong thing


Mir, droog Mach, mir.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That`s as maybe Mel but putting a nato strap on a Ruskie watch is still wronger then a very wrong thing
> ...


An attempt to get a translation seems to indicate that you are`dry`, and while I`m glad to hear that you`re not wet I don`t see what relevance it has to the vexing problem of philistines putting nato straps on Russian watches :huh: :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Mach, the Russki's are our friends nowadays


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:

No they're not, and good for them. They stand on their own and are anyone's "friends" as long as there is something in for them. As to NATO, see what happens when a crooked Georgian president winks an eye to NATO and offers to install a missile base on his country, or when Ukraine starts to pull towards the west... Russia is still Russia! No longer soviet but pretty much tsarist and a silent (well, buzzing...) super-power. :cheers:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Consider the evidence.

Black leather seems to be the preferred choice of the boss.





































And this guy was just selling NATOâ€™S!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> And this guy was just selling NATOâ€™S!


And never forget how many friends he has... SAMCRO Moscow Chapter...
























:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > And this guy was just selling NATOâ€™S!
> ...


Possibly not a good example Renato, considering they appear to be riding decadent yankee HD`s :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Possibly not a good example Renato, considering they appear to be riding decadent yankee HD`s :lol:


They are and that's the point :yes: You think that you can go ahead and wear a Russian watch on a NATO just because "Oh, I'm far away, I'm in the UK!"? Well, think again! He even has the respect from anti-federal american Dixieland shoot first and ask latter big blokes.... with very poor taste on bikes. :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good point


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This poor dog was wearing a NATO collar.










The dog on the right, wearing a traditional leather collar, witnesses the arrest.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


"Peace, friend Mach, Peace"

(Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€ (Mir), not Ð²Ñ‹ÑÑƒÑˆÐ¸Ñ‚Ðµ, or ÑÑƒÑˆÑŒ)

Having finished work for the week I am now in the process of getting wet.... cheers.

Ð²Ð°ÑˆÐµ Ð·Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð²ÑŒÐµ!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


Blame it on Google`s rubbish online translator :lol:


----------

